# Garmin edge 800 ... waterproof??



## fenlandpsychocyclist (21 Jan 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has been out with a garmin edge 800 in heavy rain?
I got caught in a heavy squall the other night and put mine away in a waterproof place.

Need i have bothered?

Are they as waterproof as garmin claim??


----------



## Edge705 (21 Jan 2012)

Yes they are incredibly waterproof Ive had mine out in heavy driving rain gale force and its saturated when the ride's finished but no sign of water ingress neither under the screeen or at the back. The 800 IMHO has a better design for protecting the usb and data card ports much better than the 705 but make sure the seals are pressed firmly back after charging


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jan 2012)

All the Edge models are very well waterproofed.


----------



## stu1903 (21 Jan 2012)

I have the 705 and was out in the driving rain and hailstones today like many days we have in Scotland and never had a problem. Garmin devices always seem to be very well protected.


----------



## jdtate101 (21 Jan 2012)

Yep mine was out in a downpour today, never missed a beat. Just make sure you have the rubber slot covers properly in place. Just don't go swimming with it !!!


----------



## rockyraccoon (21 Jan 2012)




----------



## Edge705 (21 Jan 2012)

User14044raccoon said:


>




 Crikey he/she's got too much money for my liking


----------



## HLaB (22 Jan 2012)

From experience my Edge305 is incredibly waterproof (it rains a lot here ) but I wouldn't be brave/foolhardy enough (delete as appropriate) to immerse it in a bath for 5 mins; I'm always needlessly (touch wood) concerned about the usb port.


----------



## GrasB (22 Jan 2012)

the 500 & 800 are IPX7 rated for water ingress. That's immersion under 1m of water for 30 min... in the botom of a bath for 5 min is fairly tame


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (22 Jan 2012)

Wow!! That's certainly answered my question. 

Thanks for posting that video rockyraccoon, very informative!


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Jan 2012)

I have never waterproofed or been concerned about my Edge 800 or the previous 705

They just seem to take it in their stride!


----------



## mountainrider (23 Apr 2012)

fenlandpsychocyclist said:


> Just wondering if anyone has been out with a garmin edge 800 in heavy rain?
> I got caught in a heavy squall the other night and put mine away in a waterproof place.
> 
> Need i have bothered?
> ...


----------



## mountainrider (23 Apr 2012)

I fitted my brand new edge 800 yesterday.
went for a 26km ride around the new forest in the rain.
Now neither of the buttons on the front or the power button on the side work?
About to send it back.


----------



## snorri (23 Apr 2012)

The video perfectly illustrates a major weakness ......they don't float.


----------



## frayBentos59 (23 Apr 2012)

Some of the threads above are hidden because i work with computers still on IE6!!!!
anyhoo...apologies if this has been listed above, if you are overly concerned you can also get the little black garmin case and screen protectors off ebay. they will provide all the extra protection needed but most importantly put your mind at rest.


----------



## billy1561 (26 Apr 2012)

I think mine is waterproof but i do find the rubber usb covers come loose occasionally, which may just be me not pressing them back in correctly


----------



## frayBentos59 (26 Apr 2012)

No Billy you're spot on. They're really annoying.


----------



## Toby (6 May 2012)

Well IME they're rubbish in the wet! Used mine in a wet Dragon Ride last year and it died never to work again so returned for a replacement. Yesterday it crashed in mild rain, couldn't turn it off so had to wait for battery to drain. Fortunately I wasn't relying on the mapping to get me home or I'd have been stuck. I have heard that using in the rain with SD card is best avoided so will try to remember to take it out if there's a risk of it getting wet on a ride. Very poor.


----------



## Ih007 (8 May 2012)

No problems in my experience. As the video above shows, the 800 can be immersed, although its not designed to be. It should be a-ok in the worst of our weather.


----------



## Toby (8 May 2012)

Bit more info here, seems without an SD card it'll be OK. Hope so.
http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2010/12/feeling-lucky-water-immersion-tests.html


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2012)

Never had an issue with the 705 in rain. Out all day with heavy rain for about 3-4 hours with a number of other Edge users from here. No-one had issues. Possibly got a duff one.


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> Never had an issue with the 705 in rain. Out all day with heavy rain for about 3-4 hours with a number of other Edge users from here. No-one had issues. Possibly got a duff one.


 

Same with the 205 and 500's.
Been out with both in prolonged, torrential rain with no problems.


----------



## zizou (9 May 2012)

If you have had an issue with 2 units in the rain it may be due the rubber usb and card cover not being pushed in fully. It can sometimes be a pain getting it to sit right in without popping back out again (either slightly or fully) but with it in properly it should stand up to prolonged rain pretty well.


----------



## keitflyer (23 Aug 2012)

fenlandpsychocyclist said:


> Just wondering if anyone has been out with a garmin edge 800 in heavy rain?
> I got caught in a heavy squall the other night and put mine away in a waterproof place.
> 
> Need i have bothered?
> ...


Sorry to disagree but i bought a new edge 800 recently and was caught in a heavy shower for 30minutes or so, and i didnt put it away as there was nowhere to put it and it died completely. Nothing in the product info warns against this. When you go back to the dealer they say they are waterproof to a certain standard. Frankly i think a cycle gps needs to be pretty waterproof.


----------



## Jonathan Thompson (12 Feb 2013)

I have had an edge 800 for a month now. It leaked water into the screen on a wet 3hr ride. Garmin will not repair under warranty as it is only splashproof, even though it says waterproof on the website.
I am so disappointed in Garmin. I will be writing a letter of complaint over the next few days. It makes the device fairly useless in sunny England!


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2013)

Jonathan Thompson said:


> I have had an edge 800 for a month now. It leaked water into the screen on a wet 3hr ride. Garmin will not repair under warranty as it is only splashproof, even though it says waterproof on the website.
> I am so disappointed in Garmin. I will be writing a letter of complaint over the next few days. It makes the device fairly useless in sunny England!


 

I am very surprised at this.

1: Waterproofing is very good for Garmin devices
2: Garmin's reaction - that's unlike them. Where does/who said it's only splashproof.

All the Garmins I have used over the years have had very good waterproofing. And I have used them in the most foulest of wet weathers for hours (days) at a time.


----------



## SquareDaff (12 Feb 2013)

I've ridden through last spring/summer/autumn and now winter with my Garmin 800. Not a sign of a leak and I think I've experienced just about every weather type going!


----------



## Jonathan Thompson (12 Feb 2013)

These are the 2 emails I have received so far. There is a lot of water bubbles and mist under the screen. I can't believe it really



> Dear ,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Garmin Europe.
> 
> ...


 



> Thank you for contacting Garmin Europe.
> 
> I am happy to help you with this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Feb 2013)

Phone them.


----------



## HLaB (12 Feb 2013)

I only got the 800 at Christmas and touch wood its been robust enough in heavy rain. My old 305 powered it self off a few times in an electrical storm 6 months back but came back good I have subsequently used it again heavier rain and had before that perhaps it was electrical interference


----------



## SquareDaff (12 Feb 2013)

IPX7 -
Immersion up to 1 m Ingress of water in harmful quantity shall not be possible when the enclosure is immersed in water under defined conditions of pressure and time (up to 1 m of submersion).
Test duration: 30 minutes
Immersion at depth of at least 1 m measured at bottom of device, and at least 15 cm measured at top of device

This is the IPX7 definition from the web - to me that indicates more than "splash-proof"!!


----------



## Jonathan Thompson (12 Feb 2013)

I take it all back, the guy on the phone was very helpful, I have an RMA and address to send the device. Garmin, my love for you is restored!


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2013)

Jonathan Thompson said:


> I take it all back, the guy on the phone was very helpful, I have an RMA and address to send the device. Garmin, my love for you is restored!


 

Good stuff.


----------



## Jonathan Thompson (12 Feb 2013)

He agreed that the device should withstand a bit of rain if it can be submersed in water for 30 minutes! Phew!!!


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2013)

Jonathan Thompson said:


> He agreed that the device should withstand a bit of rain if it can be submersed in water for 30 minutes! Phew!!!


 

Sometimes, human contact is far better then email.


----------



## SquareDaff (12 Feb 2013)

Glad you got it sorted.


----------



## Jonathan Thompson (12 Feb 2013)

Thanks for the help and advice. I'll come here again!


----------



## Sittingduck (12 Feb 2013)

Seems like Katherine Wheeler needs to sort her life out though. Glad you got sorted... eventually.


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Feb 2013)

The unit should not allow water ingress during normal use. Garmin customer service IMO is excellent on the whole (they fixed my 3 year old Garmin Edge 500 FOC recently) but if you email them you tend to get random answers from random people, all of whom have been given different information. I am currently waiting on a resolution to an issue with power measurement data with an Edge 810, it is a common problem at least 12 people have reported on the Garmin forum and submitted tickets, I have had 2 different answers via email, a different one by phone and there are other answers being given to other people by email.


----------



## Jonathan Thompson (13 Feb 2013)

Ha, She sent me an email saying it does not say submersible under 1 metre of water for 30 mins on their website, with a link to the page. I kindly said that it says IPX7 which is the standard for that, and that she should do some research and to have a lovely day. I then get an email from someone called Matthew saying he can assist me further, with an RMA and return address for repair/replacement under warranty. So I ended up with 2 RMA's 
Katherine must have been too embarrassed to email me back bless her


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Feb 2013)

You generally do not get a response from the same person even if you reply to the specific email, if I look at the 2-3 ongoing email conversations with Garmin, none of the trails include the same names per trail (yet some names are common across several trails).

BTW I received an email from that person this morning.


----------



## Jonathan Thompson (13 Feb 2013)

Great news, did you get the right answer this time?


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Feb 2013)

No, lol.


----------

